# Metalscraping.com Site Alive?



## tharperidaho (Mar 20, 2016)

Hello all,
   I placed an order for a copy of the metal scraping DVD advertised on metalscraping.com on March 1.  I have not received the DVD (3 day order turn around is advertised) not have I received a response to an inquiry sent to the site contact on March 10th.  

  Does anyone know if the owner of the site is still active?  The email address for contact is peregrin@metalscraping.com.  I have seen comments from him here and there, but the latest date associated with anything I've come across is from 2013. My payment went through (PayPal) on March 1.  Don't know if it requires the owner to do anything to get a PayPal payment accepted, or if it just goes to an account once the payment is verified via electonic robots talking with one another.

Any information would be helpful. 
Cheers,
Tom


----------



## 4GSR (Mar 20, 2016)

I bought his DVD, actually a CD from Little Machine Shop sometime around 2013.  Was not very impressed with his CD. I really expected more from it.  For a beginner, may be ok.  Really didn't tell you anything about scraping per say.  Just went over the tools used for scraping and that's about it.  Supposed to be a update, but never seen it come out or received it either.  I would suggest getting your money back somehow.  Richard Kings DVD is much better.  The only way to get the real touch of scraping is to attend one of his classes, or someone who is teaching scraping today.


----------



## gi_984 (Mar 21, 2016)

Got to second what 4gsr said.  The former member's DVD is very good.  And attending a hands on class with him helps make it all "click".


----------



## tharperidaho (Mar 21, 2016)

I sent another email to peregrin yesterday, stating that I will file a complaint with Paypal this coming Friday unless I get some info or the CD this week.  Maybe the silver lining is that I will end up with the King DVD. Based on your guys' recommendations, I looked around some more and saw lots more praise for the King offerings. It would be great to take a class, but I'm in Idaho. I'll still inquire though.  Anyone know of any classes in the northwest or intermountain west? Thanks for the suggestions.

If this order with peregrin goes south, it will be my first bad experience dealing with private individuals selling stuff over the internet.


----------



## Steve Shannon (Mar 21, 2016)

I would also be interested in a class in this area.


 Steve Shannon, P.E.


----------



## 4GSR (Mar 22, 2016)

Get enough people interested in taking the course from your area, Idaho, Wyoming, Montana, Colorado, and some one to host the event,  Richard will be glad to come and teach.  I don't keep up with him or know what classes he has set up for the future, or if he is taking in anymore classes, but give him call or send him a email.  
His website is www.handscraping.com


----------



## 51cub (Apr 3, 2016)

I might be coming late to the party, but it's not unusual. Richard is still teaching, for now. All the classes that I know he has scheduled are full. Get hold of him quick, though, he's started talking about retirement. I can't yet say how good the class is. Mine is in VT in Oct


----------



## Steve Shannon (Apr 3, 2016)

4gsr said:


> Get enough people interested in taking the course from your area, Idaho, Wyoming, Montana, Colorado, and some one to host the event,  Richard will be glad to come and teach.  I don't keep up with him or know what classes he has set up for the future, or if he is taking in anymore classes, but give him call or send him a email.
> His website is www.handscraping.com


I would invite anybody from our region to chime in so we can see if enough interest exists to hire Mr. King.


----------



## Sblack (Jun 27, 2016)

I too ordered a dvd from peregrin in April and recieved the big bupkiss for my money. Nothing and no email response.


----------



## 51cub (Jun 27, 2016)

How are you making out getting a class together? He has a 3 day, and a 5 day. He'll want to have probably 6 or 8 people. Like I said, I haven't been yet, but I haven't heard anybody regret it yet


----------



## tharperidaho (Jun 27, 2016)

Sblack said:


> I too ordered a dvd from peregrin in April and recieved the big bupkiss for my money. Nothing and no email response.


I contacted PayPal and was able to get my money back.  There is a waiting period while they try to make contact with the seller, but it's a fair system they've set up. Sorry to hear you had the same experience. Not sure what's up, but it's too the guy will accept payments rather than take the site down or at least the sales part.


----------



## carlquib (Jun 30, 2016)

I would be interested in a scraping class.  I live in Idaho as well.

Hello, my name is Brian and I'm a toolaholic


----------



## Sparky0583 (Jun 30, 2016)

Sblack see if this is the DVD your looking for  http://www.machinerepair.com/Video.html


----------



## Sblack (Jul 2, 2016)

I think the CD was a compilation of a bunch of written material, not a video, but of course I'm not sure as I never got it! But thanks for the link.


----------

